# Cut in / cut out help



## 72CC428 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello all. I'm a newbie. Both to this site and to air compressor ownership. I have a Devilbiss Pro Air II 6 hp. 60 gallon oil-less compressor. I did some searching to try and find info on adjusting the cut in and cut out pressures and got familiar with how most compressors adjust but I couldn't find anything on mine. I pulled the cover and there appears to be two screws but A: they don't look like the ones I found in my searches and B: if these are the screws I don't know which one is which.

I want to add a pic but it keeps telling me the jpg is too large.


----------



## 72CC428 (Aug 24, 2018)

I also has a brass in line air adjuster. Right now I'm most concerned with the cut out. I want to lower it 10psi. Would this be safe? Effective at controlling air to tool?


----------



## StevenHill (Feb 21, 2018)

Is the 2 screws on a pressure switch? If so one will be the top pressure and the other one will be the differential pressure


----------

